# Cole - my 'baby' Newf



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratuations!! What a great looking guy!!! I love Newfs!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! He has such a sweet face!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What an amazingly gorgeous dog!!! I love him


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, he's stunning!! Trouble is, I wouldn't get anything done because I'd be cuddling him al the time!!!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful 'BIG' baby!


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

I love these dogs.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

He is so cute! I just want to throw my arms around this big guy and give him kisses on top of his fuzzy head.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful you must feel very proud having such a stunning boy.
Congratulations on the show result.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

TWO?!?!? Where did the time go?
He is soooo handsome!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

wow congratulations, he's gotten so big and handsome


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations. He is SO handsome.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cole is so handsome. Hard to believe he is 2 years old. Congrats on a great job.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...he is a BIG baby, but really he's very "babyish". LOL He's a sweet, sweet, good boy. Has his testosterone moments, but all in all has a wonderful, gentle, loving disposition. Typical Newfie.

He loves kisses, but when you do it...better have a towel handy! :lol:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a cutie! I love the beauty mark on his tongue, it says "place food here".


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations! 
He's absolutely beautiful. What a mug! - he just makes you want to hug and kiss him, slobber and all. :


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your baby Cole is seriously gorgeous! Do he and the goldens play well together?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Your baby Cole is seriously gorgeous! Do he and the goldens play well together?


Yes and they play constantly. Except he poops out first. :lol: That's a lot of body to keep moving that fast!

He has his "testy" moments with the males...but at his age, it's expected. He's our only intact male, and he's a teenager. Hormones raging. He's just telling them he's bigger, and so he's in charge. They understand...and we've never had a fight or skirmish.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

wow! he is beautiful! i love newfs they are nice dogs.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks great!

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> How much does he weigh?


About 155. He'll top out around 165ish, I believe. He still has a year of filling out to do, and sometimes they even grow an inch or so taller until they're four. He's still considered VERY young in Newfdom. :lol:

He's really very slender under all that hair.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cole is a very handsome bear of a boy. Congratulations on the great showing.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Looove your little Giant !
Just had to take a peak at his baby pics 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22329​ 










​


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your baby Cole! Glad the Baby Pic's were here too...can't believe it has been two years!! Such a Handsome Fellow...I'd wanna meet him with a towel in hand...or on my shoulder...or...just give me a hose down after the kissing!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Cole is one handsome devil! Happy birthday on thursday!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking about Cole...How is he doing? Must be a Big Big Boy now...hope all is well!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

He's beautiful


----------

